# Schleien Rezept



## atsm123 (14. August 2015)

Moin,

Suche ein gutes Rezept um eine Schleie im Backofen _zuzubereiten._

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## cafabu (14. August 2015)

*AW: Schleien Rezept*

Schleie mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. In die Bauchhöhle ein Stück Kräuterbutter. Alufolie mit Butter einreiben, eine Scheibe durchwachsenen Speck drauflegen, Schleie darauf und noch ein Speck auf die Schleie. Gut einschlagen und ab in den Ofen. Geht auch hervorragend auf dem Grill.
Carsten


----------



## Vicky (23. September 2015)

*AW: Schleien Rezept*



cafabu schrieb:


> Schleie mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. In die Bauchhöhle ein Stück Kräuterbutter. Alufolie mit Butter einreiben, eine Scheibe durchwachsenen Speck drauflegen, Schleie darauf und noch ein Speck auf die Schleie. Gut einschlagen und ab in den Ofen. Geht auch hervorragend auf dem Grill.
> Carsten



Ooooooh, das klingt so herrlich wenn du das beschreibst :k Da bekommt man echt Apettit auf Schleie #6


----------

